# World's Largest Machines Ever Built



## alshangiti (31 مارس 2010)

See the world's largest/biggest machines ever built on land, on water, under the water, on land-water-ice and on air.
*A. World's largest machines on land...*
*1. Liebherr T 282B: Largest Earth-hauling Truck in the World*




This monster machine Liebherr T 282B is a large earth-hauling dump truck designed in 2004 by a German manufacturer and became the largest earth-hauling truck in the world. The top level model is driven by a 10.5 ton, 90 liter diesel engine, producing 3650 horsepower (2700 kW).
*Features*
*Weight:* empty - 203 tons; maximum capacity - 365 tons; maximum operating weight - 592 tons
*Length:* 14.5 m long
*Height:* 7.4 m tall
*Wheelbase:* 6.6 m
*Top Speed:* 40 mph or 65 kph
*Costs:* US$3.5 M

Bagger 288: World's Largest Digging Machine





Image Source
This machine is the largest digging machine in the world. The bucket-wheeler excavator named Bagger 288 (Excavator 288) is built by the German company Krupp. More specifically, it is a mobile strip mining machine. It is the largest tracked vehicle in the world at 13,500 tons. However, Bagger is powered from an external source and is more correctly described as a mining machine which can be moved, while the crawler-transporter was built as a self-powered, load-carrying vehicle.
*Features*
*Height*: 95 m tall
*Length:* 215 m long
*Weight:* 13,500 tons
Crawler-Transporter: 2nd Largest Tracked Vehicle in the World




Image Source 
The Crawler-Transporter is a tracked vehicle used to transport the Saturn V rocket, the Saturn IB rocket during Skylab and Apollo Soyuz, and now the Space Shuttle. It was designed by Bucyrus International and built by the Marion Power Shovel Co. at a cost of US$ 14 million each. When they were built, they were the largest in the world. The German Bagger 288 excavator is now the largest tracked vehicle in the world.
*Features*
*Height:* 20 ft or 6.1 m to 26 ft or 7.9 m
*Length:* 131 ft or 40 m
*Width:* 114 ft or 35 m
*Weight:* 2400 tons 2,700 short tons or 2,400,000 kg; 5,400,000 lb
*4. TAKRAF RB293: Largest Terrestrial Vehicle in Human History*





Image Source
Like the Bagger 288, the TAKRAF RB293 is a giant bucket-wheel excavator made by the German industrial company TAKRAF. It holds the record for the largest terrestrial vehicle in human history. It is used in Australia for removing over-burden from a brown coal mine in Victoria. It is also recognized as the largest and heaviest land vehicle.
*Features*
*Height:* over 94.5 meters or 310 feet tall
*Length:* over 220 meters or 722 feet long,
*Weight*: over 14,196 tons or 31.3 million lbs
*Operation:* requires five people to operate.
*Others:* The bucket-wheel itself is over 70 feet in diameter with 20 buckets, each of which can hold over 15 cubic meters
of material.It can move 240,000 cubic meters or 8.475 million cubic feet of earth per day.
*5. Overburden Conveyor Bridge F60: World's Largest Machine That Can Move*





Image Source 
This is the world's largest machine that can move. It was shut down after 13 months of operation due to energy and political reasons. The cutting height is 60 meters, hence the name F60. With a length of 502 meters, it is described as the "lying Eiffel Tower". F60 is the series designation of five overburden conveyor bridges used in brown coal (lignite) opencast mining in Germany. They are the largest movable technical industrial machines in the world.
*Features*
*Length:* 502 m long
*Width:* 240 m wide
*Height: *80 m tall
*Weight:* 13,600 metric tons
*6. Large Hadron Collider: World's Largest and Highest-energy Particle Accelerator *





Image Source
This is the largest machine in the world with a length of 27 km the Large Hadron Collider (LHC). It is the largest and highest-energy particle accelerator in the world intended to collide opposing particle beams. It was built by the European Organization for Nuclear Research (CERN) for testing various predictions of high-energy physics. It lies beneath the Franco-Swiss border near Geneva, Switzerland. It is funded by and built in collaboration with over 10,000 scientist and engineers from over 100 countries as well as hundreds of universities and laboratories.
*Features*
*Length:* 27 km or 17 mi
*Circumference:* 175 m or 570 ft
*Built & Funded*: 10,000 scientists and engineers from 100 countries
*B. World's largest machine on land, ice and water...*
*7. BHC SR-N4 Mk-3: World's Largest Non-military Hovercraft*





Image Source 
This mammoth machine is the world's largest hover to date. BHC SR-N4, as shown above, is the world's largest non-military hovercraft, carrying 418 passengers and 60 cars. A hovercraft, or air-cushion vehicle (ACV), is a craft, designed to travel over any smooth surface supported by a cushion of slowly moving, high-pressure air, ejected downwards against the surface below, and contained within a "skirt." Hovercrafts are used throughout the world because they are unique among all forms of transportation in their ability to travel equally well over land, ice, and water.
*C. World's largest machine underneath the water...*
*8. Typhoon: World's Largest Submarine Class Ever Built*





Image Source 
This machine is the largest submarine class in the world ever built. It is a ballistic missile carrying, nuclear-powered submarine (SSBN). This large machine was deployed by the Soviet navy in the 1980s. With a maximum displacement of 26,000 tons, Typhoons are the largest class of submarine ever built. In its day it was one of the most feared weapons of mass destruction ever made. Technically, it is capable to successfully deploy long-range nuclear weapons. The cost of operations for the Typhoon submarines was so high that the Russian Navy retired all but one of them.
*D. World's largest machines on the water...*
*9. Emma Maersk: World's Longest Container Ship Ever Built*





Image Source 
This huge vessel is the longest container ship ever built in the world and as of 2008 - it is the longest ship in use. It is able to carry around 11,000 twenty-foot equivalent units (TEU) which is about 1,400 more containers than any other ship is capable of carrying.
*10. Knock Nevi's: World's Largest Ship Ever Constructed*





Image Source
This machine is the largest supertanker. It is also the largest machine that can move long distance. The Knock Nevis is a floating storage and offloading unit (FSO) owned by the Fred Olsen Production of Norway. It was previously a supertanker and as such held the record for the world's largest ship. The vessel is longer than the Petronas Twin Towers, one of the world's tallest buildings, at 452 meters or 1,480 ft.
*Features*
*Length: *458.45 m or 1,504 ft long
*Width:* 69 m wide
*Height:* 30 m tall
*Weight:* 564,763 tons
*E. And the world's largest machines in the air...*
*11. Airbus A380: World's Largest Passenger Jet*





Image Source 
This is the world's longest passenger aircraft that first flew in 1991- the Airbus A380, the largest passenger jet in the world. It entered commercial service in 2007. The aircraft was known as the Airbus A3XX during much of its development phase, but the nickname Superjumbo has since become associated with it. It provides seating for 525 people in standard three-class configuration or up to 853 people in all economy class configurations.
*12. Antonov An 225: World's Largest and Heaviest Aircraft Ever Built*





Image Source 
This is the largest and heaviest aircraft in the world - the An225 Mriya. As shown on the picture above, space shuttle Buran is being carried by the An-225. It first flew in 1988. It is a strategic airlift transport aircraft and is the largest airplane ever built. Currently there is only one aircraft operating but a second mothballed airframe is being reconditioned and is scheduled for completion around 2010.
*Features*
*Payload:* 250,000 kg (550,000 lb)
*Door dimensions:* 440 x 640 cm (14.4 x 21.0 ft)
*Length:* 84 m (275.6 ft)
*Wingspan:* 88.40 m (290 ft 2 in)
*Height:* 18.1 m (59.3 ft)
*Wing area:* 905.0 m² (9,743.7 ft²)
*Cargo Volume:* 1300 m³ (45913.8 ft³)
*Empty weight:* 175,000 kg (385,800 lb)
*Max takeoff weight:* 600,000 kg (1,323,000 lb)
*Takeoff run:* 3,500 m (11,500 ft) with maximum payload
*Maximum speed:* 850 km/h (460 knots, 530 mph)
*Cruised speed:* 800 km/h (430 knots, 500 mph)


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (1 أبريل 2010)

موضوع حلو اوي 

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

